# Livescope on 7” screen?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone use livescope on a 7” screen? Everything that I have read indicates 9” is worth the extra expense, and it would be a mistake to go with a 7” screen. I’m planning on moving from the older PS22 Panoptics to a LVS32. I’m currently using a 7” screen that is incompatible with the Livescope transducer, and cannot decide on which size to purchase.

I’m mounting this on a kayak, and I’m much closer to the screen than most users (my eyes are only about two feet from the screen). The smaller footprint and lower power consumption of the 7” are a big plus for my application. BUT, if I wasn’t motivated by viewing more detail, I would not be upgrading.

Will the 9” offer significantly more detail at that range (less than 2’)?

If so, does the increased detail of the 9” outweigh the smaller footprint, lower power consumption, and cost savings of the 7” for my application?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

From what I've read, the 9" units have the same resolution as the 7" units. So while it may be easier to see things simply because the screen is larger, you won't get any more detail on a 9" screen (UDH 73SV vs UHD 93SV). I recently purchased a UHD 73SV for my boat and built an ice kit for it, so I did a lot of research on the two, especially with the 93SV's going for $599 right now and the 73SV's going for $449, the price difference wasn't that huge. For me, it came down to the 73 fitting on my dash easier and using less power in the ice kit. If you end up upgrading to Livescope and want to sell your PS22, let me know how much you want for it. I may be interested in trying it out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Rstock. Where ate the 93uhd sv going for $599?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Reeds has the UHD 93sv listed at $599.99 (per-order), and Cabela’s/Bass Pro still has them listed at that price (out of stock). I hope that they will be available at both places after the 1st of the year. If I can find that price, I will probably go with the 9”.

I plan to keep the PS22 & 73cv as my dedicated ice unit (I’m 100% satisfied with the PS22 for ice fishing), and still not sure about moving to Panoptix for the kayak. The big draw for me is to better distinguish structure, a better view of fish on the bottom, and the ability to switch from forward to down view via software. However, I’m concerned with the smaller cone angle of Panoptix, and after watching a ton of real life videos…..now I'm not sure which transducer will give the clearest view of a 1/16oz lure while vertical jigging.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup, like Rooster said, Reeds would be my preferred place ot get it. I don't think you get charged tax either, and I personally hate BPS/Cabela's, so I try not to buy anything there. I think Russell Marine had them for that price as well, you could try giving them a call. They're highly recommended on a lot of FB groups.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

RStock521 said:


> From what I've read, the 9" units have the same resolution as the 7" units. So while it may be easier to see things simply because the screen is larger, you won't get any more detail on a 9" screen (UDH 73SV vs UHD 93SV). I recently purchased a UHD 73SV for my boat and built an ice kit for it, so I did a lot of research on the two, especially with the 93SV's going for $599 right now and the 73SV's going for $449, the price difference wasn't that huge. For me, it came down to the 73 fitting on my dash easier and using less power in the ice kit. If you end up upgrading to Livescope and want to sell your PS22, let me know how much you want for it. I may be interested in trying it out.


RStock521 you have the same sort of thought process that I have. I have been looking at buying a fish finder like the UHD 73sv or the UHD 93sv to put on a small 12ft boat and to use ice fishing. When you said you built an ice kit for your UHD 73sv could you give some details on that? Like did you go with an ice transducer or what type power supply are you using? I need to make the one that I get portable so I can take ice fishing or on and off that small boat. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

@FishOhioQuest I purchased the small ice kit from Garmin that came with the GT8 ice transducer. I then bought an additional cradle (ice kit doesn't come wtih one) so that I could quick swap the head unit between the boat and ice kit. To make the GT8 ice transducer work with the UHD 73/93, you need a 4 pin to 12 pin adapter. Garmin sells one for about $20, but I called them and asked nicely, and they sent me one for free. Hodges Marine had the best prices when I bought my kit and extra cradle. To be fair, I haven't been able to use the ice kit yet (no ice), so I can't comment on how it works yet.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

RStock521 said:


> @FishOhioQuest I purchased the small ice kit from Garmin that came with the GT8 ice transducer. I then bought an additional cradle (ice kit doesn't come wtih one) so that I could quick swap the head unit between the boat and ice kit. To make the GT8 ice transducer work with the UHD 73/93, you need a 4 pin to 12 pin adapter. Garmin sells one for about $20, but I called them and asked nicely, and they sent me one for free. Hodges Marine had the best prices when I bought my kit and extra cradle. To be fair, I haven't been able to use the ice kit yet (no ice), so I can't comment on how it works yet.


Ok thanks for the advice. I am planning on fishing some reservoirs that I can't find detailed maps to. I thought that having the self mapping on the UHD 73sv or 93sv would make fishing them alot easier. Planned on fishing during open water and marking structures and going back and fishing hard water if we get ice. One unit with everything already on it.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Ok thanks for the advice. I am planning on fishing some reservoirs that I can't find detailed maps to. I thought that having the self mapping on the UHD 73sv or 93sv would make fishing them alot easier. Planned on fishing during open water and marking structures and going back and fishing hard water if we get ice. One unit with everything already on it.


It'd be perfect for that!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

